# Weird boot issue (Fascinate)



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm having this strange issue with my Fascinate on Verizon. My phone boots as normal, runs as normal for the whole day, and then all of a sudden I'll go to wake it, and it'll be off. I'll power it back on and it flashes an empty battery screen. The screen doesn't stay on for long, and then it shuts off again. The battery is definitely charged. Any ideas? Is it a bad battery?

Also, if I remove the battery and hold the power button, and then put it back in, it turns back on as normal.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

mustbepbs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm having this strange issue with my Fascinate on Verizon. My phone boots as normal, runs as normal for the whole day, and then all of a sudden I'll go to wake it, and it'll be off. I'll power it back on and it flashes an empty battery screen. The screen doesn't stay on for long, and then it shuts off again. The battery is definitely charged. Any ideas? Is it a bad battery?
> 
> Also, if I remove the battery and hold the power button, and then put it back in, it turns back on as normal.


i have the same problem.
i have to plug it into a wall charger and hit power, unlug/plug, hit power again. its super annoying. ive tried to odin different versions, different recoveries, flashed every different rom i could find from a couple different cwms and it persists everytime. at least i know i didnt f something up like i started thinking hahaha


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

jHutch said:


> i have the same problem.
> i have to plug it into a wall charger and hit power, unlug/plug, hit power again. its super annoying. ive tried to odin different versions, different recoveries, flashed every different rom i could find from a couple different cwms and it persists everytime. at least i know i didnt f something up like i started thinking hahaha


I'm glad it's happening to someone else. I bought this on eBay and was about to return it. I wonder if it's the battery going bad? It happened to me on stock too when I first got it. Either that or maybe the battery loosens out of place?


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

mustbepbs said:


> I'm glad it's happening to someone else. I bought this on eBay and was about to return it. I wonder if it's the battery going bad? It happened to me on stock too when I first got it. Either that or maybe the battery loosens out of place?


def not anything to do with the battery. this is my fiances phone, and she has 3 batteries and a charging dock. it started happing recently and i dont think there was an event that started causing it. i have no idea what the heck is going on.


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

jHutch said:


> def not anything to do with the battery. this is my fiances phone, and she has 3 batteries and a charging dock. it started happing recently and i dont think there was an event that started causing it. i have no idea what the heck is going on.


Hmm. I hope more people start chiming in. I really don't want to return it if it's either a common problem or something that has a quick fix. It's gotta be a device flaw if we're both having the same issue. I was afraid I was alone with a weird faulty device.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

mustbepbs said:


> Hmm. I hope more people start chiming in. I really don't want to return it if it's either a common problem or something that has a quick fix. It's gotta be a device flaw if we're both having the same issue. I was afraid I was alone with a weird faulty device.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


all you have to do is plug it into a wall charger and keep hitting power and unlpugging/plugging it in. annoying but at least it still works haha


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

jHutch said:


> all you have to do is plug it into a wall charger and keep hitting power and unlpugging/plugging it in. annoying but at least it still works haha


Well digging a little deeper it seems like it's a common issue. It's a hardware issue. I'm just worried about it happening when I have an alarm set. I can live with it happening once in a while, just not when I actually need it lol. There's a thread already started on it here by jax, as well as on xda. Nothing really came of them. Shame.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

> > jHutch, on 11 May 2012 - 01:22 PM, said:
> > all you have to do is plug it into a wall charger and keep hitting power and unlpugging/plugging it in. annoying but at least it still works haha
> 
> 
> ...


 does yours do it at random with the phone on? Hers only does it when we turn it on

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

jHutch said:


> does yours do it at random with the phone on? Hers only does it when we turn it on
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


It has happened both when it was on and off. It randomly shut off today and did it, but that was a first.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

> > jHutch, on 11 May 2012 - 08:32 PM, said:
> > does yours do it at random with the phone on? Hers only does it when we turn it on
> >
> > Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk
> ...


 bummer, but, I don't think their related. I don't think this ones ever rebooted once, which is crazy. My dx has prob had 200 random reboots since I've had it haha

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

This is what happens:










I got this photo from the other thread about this from a few months ago. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21600-do-i-have-a-bad-battery/page__p__581815__hl__jax#entry581815

I am so annoyed by this because I don't have anything out of the ordinary installed.


----------



## spb91 (May 14, 2012)

I have this issue as well. I bought my phone off ebay bricked and the description said possible water damage, so I thought my device was just messed up due to that. Guess its just a more common issue, which I guess is good for me


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

spb91 said:


> I have this issue as well. I bought my phone off ebay bricked and the description said possible water damage, so I thought my device was just messed up due to that. Guess its just a more common issue, which I guess is good for me


Seems like a lot of people have it. Wonder what the cause is? Don't really see any devs talk about it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

mustbepbs said:


> Seems like a lot of people have it. Wonder what the cause is? Don't really see any devs talk about it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


 so its been getting quite annoying, and if you haven't figured it out- with there phone powered off, remove the battery cover, plug it in and wait til the battery animation says its charging, QUICKLY pull the battery and reinsert, and as soon as the screen goes black, pull the charger out and you should see the Samsung logo. Works everytime ,)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

What are the hardware revisions of your guyses devices? Are they the i500.04?


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

Cookiemonster84 said:


> What are the hardware revisions of your guyses devices? Are they the i500.04?


 ill check.. I just odined back to stock, factory reset 4 times, and it's gone.. It seems to be on cm, miui, aokp for fascinate and mesmerize. As much as I love ics, after rooting, flashing this 17oo (1440 works best) kernel from xda, and days of tweaking, this thing is running really good.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

I've since odined back to stock, rooted, and flashed a kernel, and haven't had the problem since. I miss ics but its nice turning the phone quickly again haha


----------



## Paul Ryan (May 20, 2012)

Finally I found someone discussing the problem l've been having. l bought a Fascinate off ebay that has dead soft buttons. ICS lets me use it because you can add buttons to the screen and it worked for a month with no problems.
Sometimes I can get it to come back but never found a repeatable solution. Twice while trying to get it back it has boot looped to the recovery but none of the recovery options seem to work. It won,t load my nandroid backups and I have several to try and it won,t load the roms stored on the sd card. Says the md5 chesksum is incorrect or missing. The first time I went back to stock gingerbread with odin then started over. The same roms worked. Didn't try the backups.
This time the weird battery symbol even shows up on stock rom (pre root). It will only boot with the charge cable plugged in. Oh and I have 2 new batteries. Going to try a new sd card next.
I'm back to my Droid 1 till I figure it out. Long live the indestructable Droid. At least there are some new roms for it.
I'll be watching this thread for new posts.


----------

